# Anubias barteri leaves curling



## msjonker (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

I just bought an Anubias barteri yesterday. It looked great in the store and when I put it in my tank initially. But now, the leaves seem to be curling.

Here is what the leaves look like:









Here is what I have done to it since I bought it:
1. I dipped it in potassium permanganate for about 15 minutes, then rinsed it off really well with plenty of water and Tetra Aquasafe.
2. Added it to my tank.
3. Added the suggested amount of Flourish.

I have a 29 gallon tank with 65 watts of lighting (2.24 Wpg) and DIY CO2.

All my other plants seem to be doing fine.

Does anyone know what could be causing this? Thanks!!!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks ok to me. I have some barteri ina low light, non co2 setup and the leaves look just like that. Old and new both hade some "ruffling" I think it looks nice. 

What are the conditions in your tank. That leaf looks a littel yellow to me, like it was deficient in soemthing. HOWEVER, it will take a week or 3 to adapt to your tank conditions and whatever it was missing should be replaced in your tank. I would not worry about it


----------



## msjonker (May 31, 2004)

Thank you for your help!

I think the yellowish tint you're seeing is dust from the gravel on the leaves. The leaves are a nice dark green without the dust. I am going to vacuum it all as soon as the tank is done cycling (any day now).

Thanks again!


----------



## Hop (Jun 3, 2004)

I have found that mine do the same thing on two occasions. The first is on new growth, until they stop growing and the second is sometimes found when replanting or pruning them. I just give them time to adjust and they seem to, for the most part, snap out of it. This is one of my favorite plants. I started with a single plant about ten years ago and from that one plant I have filled my four tanks and several friends tanks. IME I have found that is one plant that once you get it where it is going to be, leave it alone and it will do fine. In fact I have a low light, no Co2 tank that is filled with this stuff and I get a new flower blossom this time of year about every week.

Good Luck!


----------

